# EDGE Is Slow, Remote Fails



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

Tonight the EDGE has been really weird and unresponsive. The Lux remote, not the original - but the replacement remote, became unresponsive unless a button was pressed repeatedly. The iPhone App is also non-responsive for the most part. So I'm thinking it's the box itself that is the problem.

I have rebooted multiple times including unplugging for about ten minutes and removing the remote batteries for ten minutes also. I've reset the Lux remote and the original remote, unpaired, forced into IR mode, etc. The box just seems to not be responding.

If there has been no remote request for several minutes, the first button pressed is responded to immediately, but every subsequent button press is ignored.

I may need to reset the box, which is something I really don't want to do.

Anyone else having similar issues?


----------



## ovittocs (Oct 7, 2019)

A few hours after posting this last night the remote spontaneously began working "normally", albeit without RF which hasn't worked for about a month or so.


----------

